
Ask HN: How do you drive leads to your side project - smithmayowa
How do you hackernews folks with side projects drive high quality leads to it, and what is your conversion rate so far.
======
w3clan
From the main project - Generally side project is more or less related to one
or other ways to main project. It's easy to put an announcement for those
related product on showcase and ask people to see, if they are interested.

~~~
smithmayowa
What if they are not, how do you then drive leads.

